# Ben 10 vs Kamen Rider



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

1) All of Ben 10 against Heisei era
2) Against all of Showa
3) Both Showa and Heisei 

if KR gets stomped in all scenarios, throw in the Ultraman universe(s) to assist them  

How does this go


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2010)

Creation King and Overlord of Darkness play patty cake


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2010)

Kingstone Flash spamming from Black, RX, and Shadowmoon.

Paradox gets Revoloed Caned in the face.


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

PARADOX ESISTS OUTSIDE OF TIME!!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

kabuto kicks paradox's ass up and down the time line.


----------



## Es (Jul 2, 2010)

You say that like nothing isn't impossible for a rider Cubey.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

TWF said:


> Kingstone Flash spamming from Black, RX, and Shadowmoon.
> 
> Paradox gets Revoloed Caned in the face.



I don't know man, Black RX could get beaten by a careful sniper
**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2010)

Dickiedo pulls out the Paradox Card


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2010)

He can survive 6000+ degrees centigrade on the Sun

and eat it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

landocalrissian said:


> Assuming everything written here is true, who can beat this guy?





AdmiralTigercla said:


> He goes down to a USMC Sniper with a .50 cal putting a 12mm round through his head.  All that rambling about him and absolutely nothing to talk about any kind of 'searching' ability, or keeping his various abilities on at all times.
> 
> Invincible robo or bio forms, macro eye, kingstone flash, and all that shit mean absolutely nothing if you don't have the foreknowledge to have it turned on when a 12mm tungsten chunk hollows out your cranium.


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

Why wouldn't he have his ability on? -_-


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Dickiedo pulls out the Paradox Card


attack ride PARODOX /sees that happning


@dragoon






that guy made no sense rx>him


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2010)

FINAL FORM RAIDU

PARADOX


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> FINAL FORM RAIDU
> 
> PARADOX



FINAL FORM RIDU WAY BIG


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2010)

This might tickle a bit


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2010)

op new how thiswould turn out


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

did I now


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2010)

yes you did


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

nonsense, I was so uncertain that I threw in Ultraman just in case


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 3, 2010)

Pretty sure Ben 10 gets Rider Kicked for infinity


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 3, 2010)

The rape... It's so bad it hurts!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2010)

Kabuto Hyper Clock Up's & kicks the kid to Mars.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 3, 2010)

I just wonder, how powerful/hax is the kamen rider verse. I'll see a lot of things here about people like "hyper kabuto" and some god emperor of mankind ( something like that) and people keep saying kamen rider is epic.

so like I said, how powerful a verse is it and where can I watch episodes?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

Episodes on youtube or go to the pimping project.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I just wonder, how powerful/hax is the kamen rider verse. I'll see a lot of things here about people like "hyper kabuto" and some god emperor of mankind ( something like that) and people keep saying kamen rider is epic.
> 
> so like I said, how powerful a verse is it and where can I watch episodes?



the scene speaks for itself

And check the Trading Post. There's a pimping project for it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 3, 2010)

I had totally forgot about the pimping projects. good stuff seeing as how I was able to get first three episodes for Desert Punk. I forgot how convenient it was. I could pretty much get a whole day's worth of anime episodes for a screening with some friends.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

where do I go for this pimping project


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> where do I go for this pimping project



Trading Post...you are a member right?


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

just requested


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 3, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I just wonder, how powerful/hax is the kamen rider verse. I'll see a lot of things here about people like "hyper kabuto" and some god emperor of mankind ( something like that) and people keep saying kamen rider is epic.
> 
> so like I said, how powerful a verse is it and where can I watch episodes?



Just from Kabuto:

Normal Clock Up gives you a massive speed boost. Massive. Like, Mach 60+ Massive, IIRC. Also, Rider Attacks (Rider Kick/Rider Sting/etc.) have somewhere in the several hundreds of millions of tons' worth of force all squeezed into something the size of a foot/pencil-sized stinger/bullet-like-thingy.

Hyper Clock-Up essentially allows you to pretty much _time stop_ or _go back in time_. It also allows you to go back in time to whatever point you wish and even make an _infinite number of temporal copies_ of yourself... All of which can do multi-million force Rider Kicks contained within the size of a foot.

Oh, there are two Hyper-Zecters at least (from what I know) (one for Gattack and one for Kabuto).

There are more powerful Kamen Rider verses than the Kabuto-verse.



hammer said:


> just requested



You won't regret it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Just from Kabuto:
> 
> Normal Clock Up gives you a massive speed boost. Massive. Like, Mach 60+ Massive, IIRC. Also, Rider Attacks (Rider Kick/Rider Sting/etc.) have somewhere in the several hundreds of millions of tons' worth of force all squeezed into something the size of a foot/pencil-sized stinger/bullet-like-thingy.
> 
> ...



actually it was the same one it just pulled itself in another point in time like kabuto did you chould argue there is one for every rider.




also infinit comet to the face


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> actually it was the same one it just pulled itself in another point in time like kabuto did you chould argue there is one for every rider.



Correction, there is enough for an infinite number of riders


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Not forgetting Accel who can casually react to lighting bolts, aside from being faster than clock up


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Correction, there is enough for an infinite number of riders


oh shi-


Darth Nihilus said:


> Not forgetting Accel who can casually react to lighting bolts, aside from being faster than clock up



I say lets make composit rider which stacks accell clock up hyper clock upand etc


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Warp Clock Up


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> I say lets make composit rider which stacks accell clock up hyper clock upand etc



I heard Kuuga has a Rider Kick that is a planet buster... Oh, and he can tank it too (or something similar to it). Is that true?? Because that would be fucking scary....

Then if you add Clock-Up...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

DiEnd pulls out the Ben Tennyson card.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Warp Clock Up


hyper cast off change hyper odin accel trial xtreame hyper clock UP 




paulatreides0 said:


> I heard Kuuga has a Rider Kick that is a planet buster... Oh, and he can tank it too (or something similar to it). Is that true?? Because that would be fucking scary....
> 
> Then if you add Clock-Up...



never saw kuuga but I seen a clip where he fucks up a few blocks of a city



apparntly this isnt his strongest kick


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> apparntly this isnt his strongest kick



I know, so I've heard.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> DiEnd pulls out the Ben Tennyson card.





paulatreides0 said:


> I know, so I've heard.



I only seen kabuto up soim not 100% sure on everything


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Kuuga is awesome.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4IjgAqPfh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Not forgetting that Den-O Riders along with Kabuto can manipulate time 

Paradox my ass.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not forgetting that Den-O Riders along with Kabuto can manipulate time
> 
> Paradox my ass.



kai from den-o kills them all by showing his anger


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Gaoh rams a hole through his ass.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

kagami's grandpa can solo


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

W Xtreme is omniscient, give him 10 minutes prep.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-MoF-nVI4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

Who the fuck is kamen Rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Who the fuck is kamen Rider


----------



## Es (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Who the fuck is kamen Rider


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Who the fuck is kamen Rider



THERE MAY BE NO BUDDHA OR GOD BUT THERE IS ALWAYS KAMEN RIDER

also both you guys are assholes for taking what I wanted to use


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

There's plenty more reaction faces to use


----------



## Es (Jul 3, 2010)

The Kiva image for example


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

Nope, I'm serious Mr. Doucehbag. Who is Kamen Rider


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> There's plenty more reaction faces to use





Gundam Guy said:


> The *Kiva *image for example





Diskyr said:


> Nope, I'm serious Mr. Doucehbag. Who is Kamen Rider


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Nope, I'm serious Mr. Doucehbag. Who is Kamen Rider


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

Now he's wearing a rider set


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

what is this faggotry


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


>



Still not listening to me huh, Mr. Douchebag ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? What can kamen rider do and who is he? I didn't grow up in your 70's-80s crap


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> what is this faggotry



You're calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now?


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Still not listening to me huh, Mr. Douchebag ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? What can kamen rider do and who is he? I didn't grow up in your 70's-80s crap


neither did I its still gonig on derp


Diskyr said:


> You're calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now?



yes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Still not listening to me huh, Mr. Douchebag ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? What can kamen rider do and who is he? I didn't grow up in your 70's-80s crap


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> neither did I its still gonig on derp
> 
> 
> yes



Your must be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yourself if you love to call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

What is your race by the way?


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Your must be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yourself if you love to call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> What is your race by the way?


If the shoe fits


kamen rider


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgj33BlfGMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> If the shoe fits
> 
> 
> kamen rider



You must be ashamed of your own race if you wont tell yours

Hahahaha...you  really are illiterate are you. One little question from me as to who Kame Rider is, and I get trolled at lol

Fuck you guys


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> You must be ashamed of your own race if you wont tell yours
> 
> Hahahaha...you  really are illiterate are you. One little question from me as to who Kame Rider is, and I get trolled at lol
> 
> Fuck you guys



no for my race is kamen rider

kamen rideris not a person kamen rider is byond god they are byond all


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> no for my race is kamen rider
> 
> kamen rideris not a person kamen rider is byond god they are byond all



Still ashamed of telling me what race you are....


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

Meet me in California. There, we'll have a "little" fight. I hope you don't get your ass kicked because actions do speak louder than my words


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Still ashamed of telling me what race you are....



I was created in a factory and infused with kamen rider


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Who the fuck is kamen Rider


----------



## Es (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Meet me in California. There, we'll have a "little" fight. I hope you don't get your ass kicked because actions do speak louder than my words


Ooh internet tough guy talk.......


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Meet me in California. There, we'll have a "little" fight. I hope you don't get your ass kicked because actions do speak louder than my words


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

lul people in cali can fight?


----------



## Fang (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiVa3VlIG0s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> Ooh internet tough guy talk.......



95822 Argonaut Park. Need I say more?


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

And how old are you?


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2010)

-insert TWF slap gif/set here-


----------



## Es (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> 95822 Argonaut Park. Need I say more?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> 95822 Argonaut Park. Need I say more?



Aww, I wanted to play your little game, but apparently, your house doesn't even exist


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Aww, I wanted to play your little game, but apparently, your house doesn't even exist


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Aww, I wanted to play your little game, but apparently, your house doesn't even exist



Actually, it's a park. That's not my house you retard

So you and your boyfriend over there too scared to fight me huh? Internet pussy?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> And how old are you?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Actually, it's a park. That's not my house you retard
> 
> So you and your boyfriend over there too scared to fight me huh? Internet pussy?



Your Sacramento park has a street number? News to me 

And I'm just laughing at a bad poster, nothing more.


----------



## Es (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Actually, it's a park. That's not my house you retard
> 
> So you and your boyfriend over there too scared to fight me huh? Internet pussy?


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

i need a kamen rider set anything but kiva


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Actually, it's a park. That's not my house you retard
> 
> So you and your boyfriend over there too scared to fight me huh? Internet pussy?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAT534o5aG8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> i need a kamen rider set anything but kiva


Here's some Ryoma made.
Example of when people take things too seriously.


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Your Sacramento park has a street number? News to me
> 
> And I'm just laughing at a bad poster, nothing more.



You're unwillingnes to fight a " dumbass " like me just proves how scared you are boy. yes, its a real park with a real street number


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAT534o5aG8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Okay, maybe some impressive fighting skills but a bloke in Kamen Rider garb with H2H doesn't impress me against someone like Ben 10

A youtube video isn't gonna make me believe that Kamen Rider will beat Ben 10


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 4, 2010)

ITT: Nino Brown


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Okay, maybe some impressive fighting skills but a bloke in Kamen Rider garb with H2H doesn't impress me against someone like Ben 10
> 
> A youtube video isn't gonna make me believe that Kamen Rider will beat Ben 10



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6DtnuF7rNQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6DtnuF7rNQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Still wont convince me

NEXT


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Okay, maybe some impressive fighting skills but a bloke in Kamen Rider garb with H2H doesn't impress me against someone like Ben 10
> 
> A youtube video isn't gonna make me believe that Kamen Rider will beat Ben 10



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmjCGio--No[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-889KBbQR7o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG-oS3WTquc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmjCGio--No[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-889KBbQR7o[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG-oS3WTquc[/YOUTUBE]



I need real physical proof if you want to convince me

You're just pulling the same old crap out of your ass

Your point is moot


----------



## Es (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> I need real physical proof if you want to convince me
> 
> You're just pulling the same old crap out of your ass
> 
> Your point is moot


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr, why do you do this?


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> I need real physical proof if you want to convince me
> 
> You're just pulling the same old crap out of your ass
> 
> Your point is moot



what are you talking about /blackgiogio


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Diskyr, why do you do this?



I'm just acting like TWF. If he can act like an asshole even with all the evidence people have given him, then I can to


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> what are you talking about /blackgiogio



Give me some real proof. For all we know, those videos could've been edited by the youtube user who uploaded the videos


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

what evidince have you given?

can ben10 stop INFINIT comets to the face

can they stop the reversal/stop of time


CANTHEY STOP BEING ERASED FROM HISTORY

your telling me the youtubers were able to freeze the raindrops...?


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

To be fair, I hadn't really posted proof, other than the wiki, which doesn't fly with some people.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

this thread should have ended wit cast off clock up 1 2 3 rider kick


or with odin time vent


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> what evidince have you given?
> 
> can ben10 stop INFINIT comets to the face
> 
> ...



SHow me the video of infinite comets crashing down. Infinite is a "number" that goes on foreve, he can't do infinite comets

A bunch of kicks frozen in time aren't gonna hurt Ben 10

SHow me a video of them being erased from history


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

you dont want to go down this route kamen riders can fuck with time like you wont belive


----------



## Anasazi (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Give me some real proof. For all we know, those videos *could've been edited by the youtube user who uploaded the videos*



You think this is some sort of conspiracy?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> You think this is some sort of conspiracy?



He's Burnice 2.0 then apparently.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> He's Burnice 2.0 then apparently.



I was thinking more of DIY Death but with the average e-thug persona.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

hey darthim getting tierd can youfind king liner and kabuto bringing himself from other parts of time


----------



## Riverlia (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought we don't converse with unfunny troll thugs here?

ignorance should be tolerable, but idiocy, no, please, no


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> you dont want to go down this route kamen riders can fuck with time like you wont belive



Then Show me. I dont know why you waste your time posting when you can show me the evidence


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't feel like wasting my time doing that, sorry


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I was thinking more of DIY Death but with the average e-thug persona.



DIY Death didn't think everything was a conspiricy to keep his favorite series down, he just had a raging superiority complex...Burnice did, and even stated it on multiple occasions


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I don't feel like wasting my time doing that, sorry



Then I won the debate. Ben 10 wins


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Then I won the debate. Ben 10 wins



you lsot when I said cast off clock up 1 2 3 rider kick 


you ant say you won if you think my links where edited


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Gojiras0n over on MFG thinks that too I believe


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Then I won the debate. Ben 10 wins


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Then I won the debate. Ben 10 wins



The only thing you've been doing is embarrassing yourself over the internet acting like you're tough. You haven't won anything. 



Emperor Joker said:


> DIY Death didn't think everything was a conspiricy to keep his favorite series down, he just had a raging superiority complex...Burnice did, and even stated it on multiple occasions



Aside from ignoring posts when evidence had been provided.


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> you lsot when I said cast off clock up 1 2 3 rider kick
> 
> 
> you ant say you won if you think my links where edited



you ant? what does ant mean? wow

I won when you couldn't back up enough feats to explain how Kamen Roder's kicks will hurt Ben 10


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Fucking click it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> you ant? what does ant mean? wow
> 
> I won when you couldn't back up enough feats to explain how Kamen Roder's kicks will hurt Ben 10



their kicks kill all life on the planet and they can travel threw time pick up commets bigger then the fucking moon and toss them around


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The only thing you've been doing is embarrassing yourself over the internet acting like you're tough. You haven't won anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from ignoring posts when evidence had been provided.



The only thing you've been doing is being scared when I call you out. That much of a pacifist huh? Defend your honor like a real man. You're just embarassing yourself by being an internet scaredy cat. You haven't won anything

Asode from ignoring Ben 10 feats and posts when evidence has been provided


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd rather not. This is too entertaining.


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> their kicks kill all life on the planet and they can travel threw time pick up commets bigger then the fucking moon and toss them around



Then show me their life wiping kicks. Show me how the studio buget can show Kamen RIder being super man and throwing moon-like asteroids like crazy

Show me


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> :33



Ben 10 can turn into the giant alien guy

You point with that gif?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> The only thing you've been doing is being scared when I call you out. That much of a pacifist huh? Defend your honor like a real man. You're just embarassing yourself by being an internet scaredy cat. You haven't won anything
> 
> Asode from ignoring Ben 10 feats and posts when evidence has been provided



Horrible grammar, still acting like a tough guy, and still embarrassing yourself wanting to have a fight with someone you're talking with over the internet. If you're trying to make me laugh, you're on the right track


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> The only thing you've been doing is being scared when I call you out. That much of a pacifist huh? Defend your honor like a real man. You're just embarassing yourself by being an internet scaredy cat. You haven't won anything
> 
> *Asode from ignoring Ben 10 feats and posts when evidence has been provided*


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Then show me their life wiping kicks. Show me how the studio buget can show Kamen RIder being super man and throwing moon-like asteroids like crazy
> 
> Show me



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE5EYc_wB_U[/YOUTUBE]


derp


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd rather not. This is too entertaining.



This is true. I just hope everyone else doesn't get shitcanned


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> you ant? what does ant mean? wow
> 
> I won when you couldn't back up enough feats to explain how Kamen Roder's kicks will hurt Ben 10




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE5EYc_wB_U[/YOUTUBE]


Here, here's some feats, 3:49 time travel starts when Hyper Kabuto goes back and reverses Kagami's death in space.

at 5:35 the time travel sequence starts when he pushes the fucking meteor back in time.

now watch the video, then kindly leave thank you very much


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> :33



The gif showed a giant flashing light. Not a city busting strike

wow. next


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> The gif showed a giant flashing light. Not a city busting strike
> 
> wow. next



That's him nuking several city blocks with a fucking kick, look again


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Cubey said:


> This is true. I just hope everyone else doesn't get shitcanned



It's Omega Level all over again.


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE5EYc_wB_U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Here, here's some feats, 3:49 time travel starts when Hyper Kabuto goes back and reverses Kagami's death in space.
> ...



Still, he moved the rock back in time. But he didn't move the asteroic with his kick

Feat invalid


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Without the black dongs as plus though


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

I feel several post slashing to happen


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's him nuking several city blocks with a fucking kick, look again



No, YOU TWIT. What I see ifs a giant flash of light. Show me proof that he's busting several city blocks. SHow me the evidence


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> The gif showed a giant flashing light. Not a city busting strike
> 
> wow. next


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> No, YOU TWIT. What I see ifs a giant flash of light. Show me proof that he's busting several city blocks. SHow me the evidence



smoke weed, get high.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

what do you have to say about odin's time vent


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Still, he moved the rock back in time. But he didn't move the asteroic with his kick
> 
> Feat invalid



...who said he kicked it...what does that to do with anything when it's time travel, he takes the giant freaking space rock, back in time and then lets it go in the past then goes back to the future and does it again...and again...and again


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

And what's the point of that picture huh? Exactly you cant explain it because of


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

can we ban him so i can takehis set


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...who said he kicked it...what does that to do with anything when it's time travel, he takes the giant freaking space rock, back in time and then lets it go in the past then goes back to the future and does it again...and again...and again



Moving a rock with time and moving it with brute strength is different you silly 
goose. I lvoe you though. Wanna be friends?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> can we ban him so i can takehis set



I'm growing tired of this anyways, tis be embarrassing. time to report one unfunny troll.


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> can we ban him so i can takehis set



No, I think not when you guys were the ones who called me insults in the first place. You silly little goose.


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

He clearly destroyed city blocks, and it was approaching city level.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Moving a rock with time and moving it with brute strength is different you silly
> goose. I lvoe you though. Wanna be friends?



what are you trying to imply I dont follow


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm growing tired of this anyways, tis be embarrassing. time to report one unfunny troll.



I aint trolling. You guys insulted me first when I asked who Kamen Rider is. Whats his powers, etc. Come on friend, comeon!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

This is going to be great for the OBD Wiki.


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> what are you trying to imply I dont follow



I'm implying he made the rock move with a device or something which manipulates time


----------



## Es (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I was thinking more of DIY Death but with the average e-thug persona.


Don't forget Rild


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...who said he kicked it...what does that to do with anything when it's time travel, he takes the giant freaking space rock, back in time and then lets it go in the past then goes back to the future and does it again...and again...and again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> And what's the point of that picture huh? Exactly you cant explain it because of



cause of you're inability to finish your sentences? you're lack of feats of ben10? you're inability to know how utterly rediculous you sound?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Moving a rock with time and moving it with brute strength is different you silly
> goose. I lvoe you though. Wanna be friends?



...and your argument fails to make any sense whatsoever anymore...he's moving it via his own strength back in time...your post doesn't even make sense.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This is going to be great for the OBD Wiki.


do et


Diskyr said:


> I'm implying he made the rock move with a device or something which manipulates time



1st off he had to be holding onto it meaning withstand itsmassive size


two he withstood rentry in his weakest form

three grandmother said this He who walks the path of heaven will rule over everything


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...and your argument fails to make any sense whatsoever anymore...he's moving it via his own strength back in time...your post doesn't even make sense.



Then you should've put that evidence up for me


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Then you should've put that evidence up for me



Every day, Bitches and hoes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Trust me, the screencaps are saved.


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

I wanna see :33


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Then you should've put that evidence up for me



I did. look at the video I posted for him to move it back in time he would have to actually have a firm hold on the giant rock of immeninent death for him to push it back in time 

As soon as he collides with Mr. Death Rock both the rock and him get sent back in time.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

thisis ben


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I wanna see :33



You're already a part of it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

OH OH ME ME???


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Do I get a starring role?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

Shut up, cubey.


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Shut up zenieth.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

shit we forgot about ultaman


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 4, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA

That's going on his wiki page


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw that


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

That's pretty old.


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2010)

Still funny though


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

should we start talking about ultraman?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol this thread gave me a good laugh.

and I just finished the first volume  of kamen rider spirits., Good shit.


----------



## Id (Jul 4, 2010)

Locking for now.


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2010)

now im goin to bed


----------

